
Bob Dylan, a Genius Among Us - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bob-dylan-a-genius-among-us-11592520328
======
bradknowles
Bob Dylan is, without a doubt, a genius poet and songwriter.

He might be a decent guitar player, I’m not sure.

He is, by far, the very worst singer I have ever had the misfortune to
encounter. Even I can sing better than he can, and that’s going a very long
ways.

